# Solved: mp3 player/flash drive help



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

I just purchased a Coby mp3 player (MP-C848) ..... link HERE



> PRODUCT FEATURES:
> 
> 256 MB Built-in Flash Memory;
> Mobile Music, Data, Documents and Pictures Storage;
> ...


When I hook it up via usb...or even directly to my computer...the computer doesn't find it. By that I mean....it's listed in "device manager" as working properly...but not under "my computer." I tried to sync it with media player...but got this message....


> Windows Media Player does not detect a portable device. Connect your portable device, and then try again.


The player shows that it is connected on the task bar too.

I have installed drivers....been to the Coby site to look for firmware downloads etc. No help. I have gone through windows troubleshoot....it says the device is working properly. Yet I can't "find" it to upload files to it.

What do I do now?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A link to the actual manufacturer's site would have been more handy.

Did you check in Disk Management to see if it's listed as a disk drive? Perhaps assigning it a drive letter there will wake it up?


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

It's listed under Windows portable devices. Can I change that?

I would have provided a manufacturer's link, but when I did a search for the MP-C848 player on the Coby site....to provide a link...it said..... "Found 0 results" However the MP-C848 is listed on the support page, but has no driver downloads. Just a pdf of the user manual.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok....from what little I've read...and my non existant knowledge of computers....could this be the problem??? According to Device Manager....my SCSI/RAID Host Controller has a yellow triangle with an exclimation point in it.... and when I click on it it says....



> Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)
> 
> Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, your RAID host adapter most likely has nothing to do with this issue. Is this a motherboard feature? If you're not using it, I'd just disable it in the BIOS configuration.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm grasping at straws here....I have no idea if I use it or not. I don't even really know what SCSI/RAID is for....I read what I could about it...still don't get it....but if it's not important right now...then I won't fret about it. 

LOL...I just want my mp3player to work....and I can't get it to appear under "my computer" to drag and drop files to it. THe only place the player show up is in device manager under "windows portable devices" and according to that...it's working properly.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

help4me said:


> I just purchased a Coby mp3 player (MP-C848) ..... link HERE
> 
> When I hook it up via usb...or even directly to my computer...the computer doesn't find it. By that I mean....it's listed in "device manager" as working properly...but not under "my computer." I tried to sync it with media player...but got this message....
> 
> ...


Hi ya Babe......sounds like a few other people are having prob's with MP3 players......don't have one so I can't help, but did find this, it may help....... good luck..ttyl Frank....

How do I download songs to my MP3 player?

Hi Dave, I just got a brand new Samsung D500 and I want to put music onto it via USB cable, but it won't work. How do I do it?

First off, a disclaimer: I don't have a Samsung D500 so I can't test out what I'm going to explain here. However, just about all the MP3 players on the market work in the same way - and it's how the Sony PSP works too, in fact - so let's just talk about the general solution for downloading music onto an MP3 player.

The first step is to see if there's any special software available from the vendor to help the process along. With the D500, for example, go to the Samsung Web site and click on "Support", then type in the product name. I typed in D500 and then choose "TV, video and audio". Wrong choice: no matches. I tried again with "Computer and related products" and got a list of three possible matches, one of which is your product, the SGH-D500.

Turns out that the D500 is a mobile phone, actually, not a simple MP3 player at all (wish you would have mentioned that, btw!) but I figured it out. Turns out that there's a raft of different user manuals available on the D500 download center page, and, clicking on the Software tab, it turns out that there's software you can download from Samsung too, including "Samsung PC Studio PC Sync (ver 2.0)" which is probably what you'd want.

Generally, though, if you don't have any software or can't find anything for your MP3 device (which, as you can see, includes cellphones!) then you should be able to copy across MP3-format audio files by:

1. Hooking up the device to a USB connection on your computer.
2. Going through the settings on your device to find a "USB CONNECT" or "USB MODE" option. Some devices do that automatically when they detect power on the USB cable, others (like the Sony PSP) require you to do it manually).
3. Your computer should now automatically detect the device, probably showing it as a removable hard disk. Both Macs and Windows XP computers do a very good job with this, older operting systems can be more challenging (e.g., Windows 98, MacOS 9).

Now you just need to rummage around a bit and figure out where music files should be stored. One way to do this is to pay for one song to be downloaded from a service, if that's an option, then see if you can find where it's stored on your MP3 device and drop other songs into the same place. If that's not an option, then just put a few songs in different directories and see if your device can find it once you disconnect and try to play a song or two.

Hope that helps you out! If anyone wants to send me a fancy MP3 player so I can test it out, I'd be happy to hear from you.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

for whatever reason...the mp3 player works perfectly on my dad's computer....also running windows xp....so I just gave it to him. Not sure why it didn't work on mine....but I'm marking this thread solved...because it's not longer an issue for me   LOL...it's dad's problem now if it quites working  

Thank you for all the help in trying to figure this one out. I do appreciate it


----------

